# Red/Black Ebonite Kitless Fountain Pen



## wizard (Apr 7, 2012)

Finished making it early this A.M. It's a Red/Black Cumberland Kitless Fountain Pen with a medium #6 Gilded Bock Nib. It's postable. I'm really like working with this particular kind and color of Ebonite. The pen was a dust magnet...I just gave up and went with these pictures. Anyway, I enjoyed making it. Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## Toni (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful Pen Doc and Good morning to you and happy easter!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Apr 7, 2012)

Toni said:


> Beautiful Pen Doc and Good morning to you and happy easter!!:biggrin::biggrin:



Thanks so much Toni !! Missing you! Doc


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice and crisp and clean, I like it.

Mike


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the lines! Very well done Doc!


----------



## chriselle (Apr 7, 2012)

That's perfect doc...love the straight lines.  Is that the 12 or 14 mm T&D set?


----------



## wizard (Apr 7, 2012)

chriselle said:


> That's perfect doc...love the straight lines.  Is that the 12 or 14 mm T&D set?



Chris, Thank you!! It's the 14 mm tap and die set. Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Apr 7, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Nice and crisp and clean, I like it.
> 
> Mike



Mike, Thank you !! Doc



seamus7227 said:


> I love the lines! Very well done Doc!



Thanks Seamus !!  LOL..The lines are a little too long. Justin made me a pen like this but lot nicer that's my daily carry pen.....mine ended up a tad too long..when pen is posted...could use it as my wizard wand .. Still learning.  Doc


----------



## RichF (Apr 7, 2012)

Yet another beauty Doc.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 7, 2012)

Doc, all I can say it looks good from here, so if you still think it's to long I have a spot that it will fit perfectly in my curio cabinet. See you next week....


----------



## socdad (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 7, 2012)

Another beautiful work, Doc!  That cumberland is pretty cool (if aromatic) stuff, isn't it?  One of my favourites.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the looks of it and thanks for posting, it reminds me that I have a ton of ebonite and should go make a few pens, hope they turn out as nice as yours!

I am curious about the ring or spacing between the feed housing and the section, is there a reason for it or is that just how you like to make it?


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 7, 2012)

Lovely pen, Doc. Great lines!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2012)

OK now Doc! I'm breathing your dust:redface: I'll have to get in gear and, try to catch up with you. This pen is very nice. :wink:


----------



## BigShed (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking pen, love the lines and the blank. Must get me some ebonite and play with that.

Interesting to see a pen made with the 14mm tap & die set.


----------



## wizard (Apr 11, 2012)

RichF said:


> Yet another beauty Doc.


 
      Thanks Rich! Doc



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Doc, all I can say it looks good from here, so  if you still think it's to long I have a spot that it will fit perfectly  in my curio cabinet. See you next week....


 
     Roy, Thanks so much ! Have a safe trip! Doc



socdad said:


> Beautiful work!


 
    Jeff, Thank you! Doc



drgoretex said:


> Another beautiful work, Doc!  That cumberland  is pretty cool (if aromatic) stuff, isn't it?  One of my favourites.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ken


 
   Ken, Thanks so much! LOL...hmmm...aromatic..for sure..:wink: Doc



Texatdurango said:


> I like the looks of it and thanks for  posting, it reminds me that I have a ton of ebonite and should go make a  few pens, hope they turn out as nice as yours!
> 
> I am curious about the ring or spacing between the feed housing and the  section, is there a reason for it or is that just how you like to make  it?


 
  George, Thank you! Regarding the space...I could use your help....I'm  not sure whether to let the rim of the feed housing sit directly down on  the chamfer at the front of the section...I worry that the feed housing  may not be screwed in all the way. If I were more precise with the  depth of the threading....I would probably not have to do that...don't  know if I'm making any sense... Doc



Robert111 said:


> Lovely pen, Doc. Great lines!


 
 Robert, Thank you! Doc



dalecamino said:


> OK now Doc! I'm breathing your dust:redface: I'll have to get in gear and, try to catch up with you. This pen is very nice. :wink:



Chuck, Thank you! Doc



BigShed said:


> Great looking pen, love the lines and the blank. Must get me some ebonite and play with that.
> 
> Interesting to see a pen made with the 14mm tap & die set.



Thanks Fred! Doc


----------

